# Do you kiss your baby?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

A friend recently told me that I am in the minority for not letting Casanova kiss me on the mouth. I'm just curious...how many of you kiss your baby on the mouth, vs. how many do not? Why, or why not? 

Sorry if this is too risque :blush: I'm just so curious!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well I suppose that would put me in the minority too. I'm too much of a germ freak to let her kiss me on the mouth. I kiss her face though. She's very sneaky and fast so anytime she thinks she has a chance at getting near my face she'll try to kiss me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Not only do I kiss Bonnie on the mouth (and she me), sometimes we lick each other...(on the mouth, I mean). Funniest is when we're playing, and I'll start 'air licking' and she stops playing and we start licking. May be gross to some, but it's just natural for us.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmm... I don't usually kiss Micky, but I do let him kiss me. Does that count? There's nothing quite like puppy kisses when you come home from work. I usually let him lick my face.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't _let _her kiss me on the mouth, but she *always* tries to, and sometimes she get's my lips! LOL 
I can kiss her on the lips(I kiss her *everywhere*!) if I feel like it, as long as she doesn't kiss me back. I know dogs' mouths are cleaner than a humans', but I just can't get over the thought of having dog spit on my lips! What if I wanted to lick my lips? ew. LOL


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I love giving my babies kisses! Although I'm more partial with Raine because she's my little princess. I'll kiss her and let her kiss me. With Pasha and Napoleon, I'll let them kiss me. 

With our late Oscar, I trained him not to kiss because his older sister Cleo used to be such a licker. I thought it was a good idea at the time. As he got older I realized it'd have been nice for him to give me kisses once in a while but he never did.  So now I make sure our 3 babies give kisses. I just like to feel the love.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually its the nose...I like to kiss them on the nose


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 21 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832324


> A friend recently told me that I am in the minority for not letting Casanova kiss me on the mouth. I'm just curious...how many of you kiss your baby on the mouth, vs. how many do not? Why, or why not?
> 
> Sorry if this is too risque :blush: I'm just so curious![/B]



I don't like him to lick me at all and on the mouth ....no thanks. I will kiss his hair on his head, but not often. He is hugged non stop and he will manage to lick me a few times.


ps...Jodi has a long tongue, if it were a cute little thing like some of your pups...maybe. thank goodness he doesn't drool.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh yes on the lips, :wub: Matilda always trys for the nose :w00t: ugh


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I for the most part let ours give me "licks," but I don't keep my mouth open or anything. They LOVE to give kisses, so I couldn't imagine turning my head away to them. Actually, I take that back, my yorkie sometimes eat poop, so she for sure doesn't give me licks ANYWHERE!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I smother my two with kisses all over the head, face, neck, nose, and yep...even on the mouth. But when it's on the mouth it's a 'dry' kiss. I let mine lick me once or twice on the lips, but encourage more the nose kisses. But they get a few in, as well as a few nostril licks if I'm not careful. lol Zoe's not a huge licker but when Jett wants to give me tons of puppy kisses, it's on the hand, arm, neck...just not so much the mouth.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is FAST. Sometimes when I'm talking to her up close, she'll tongue kiss me!! :HistericalSmiley: She has this really cute habit of bumping me on my face with her nose. She is a real smoocher, that one!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, I kiss Chloe on the lips. She is a licker and she always tries to kiss my lips. If I sleeping and she wants me to get up she will kiss my face, especially my lips. It doesn't bother me...I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My two love to like my lip chap off...pomegranate is their fave flavor, lol. Maggie loves to give kisses on the lips, but she only gives them to people she likes. If I'm holding her and I look at her and tell her "I love you" she gives me kisses. It is so cute. Abbie is very stingy with her kisses on lips, she only likes to give them when I come home from work or in bed before we go to sleep. Abbie would like my skin off my hands/arms sometimes, if I let her.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill gang up on me and kiss/lick me all over my face when I'm laying down. I don't kiss them directly on the lips, but I let them kiss me all over. I love them to pieces!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I kiss Dixie every chance I get. On her hair or nose usually sometimes on her tummy if I'm rubbing it. She kisses my entire face each morning lips included. I don't like her to lick my nose, yuk, but she's too fast for me sometimes. lol


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs are french kissers and I don't care how unsanitary their butts are. I love them. 

I mean I try to avoid anything that resembles full on making out but they kiss my face and lips and Izzy get's her littel tongue up my nose any chance she can even though I hate it. ha ha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I kiss them all over their face, head, sometimes the mouth but not that often......I just love them to pieces!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frank and I make out all the time, Lola is not such a kisser. My DH complains that I kiss the dogs more than him. LOL!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love giving my babies kisses all over -- except for on the mouth. I don't allow them to lick my face, except for a quick single kiss if I ask for one. The only time their mouth touches my lips is if they sneak one in. lol

I have never enjoyed a dog licking my face, and it does gross me out...but I know others don't mind. The main reason is probably just sanitary reasons -- I see them lick their privates occasionally, or bury their muzzles in the grass outside, etc, so I'd rather them not lick me. lol


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

When I kiss my dogs it's on the bridge of their nose or on their face somewhere..I would never kiss my dog on the mouth..never even though about it. Just seems wierd.

I also don't want my dogs to lick me on my lips but Rylie does a lot. I prefer to get a kiss on my nose..but Rylie seems to prefer my lips. I try not to let him lick me on the lips though..just kindof gross.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has always been an extreme kisser & he insists it be on my lips.When I come home,he will go nuts until I get down to his level so he can give me his very enthusiastic welcome home kisses,on the lips of course.If Daddy gives me a kiss,Boo has to give me kisses too. Hannah wasn't a lipkisser at first,but she learned it from Boo. Her kisses are quick little flutters like butterfly wings,while Boo almost licks my lips off my face.Most of the time,I love it,depends on what they've been doing with those cute little tongues. I'm glad Boo doesn't lick himself,I'd be in BIG trouble.  They give daddy kisses too,but they're both choosy about who else they give kisses too. Boo will sometimes kiss on demand,but Hannah only does it when she wants to. They're the only dogs I've ever let near my mouth. :huh:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I kiss Tanner & Frankie all the time. When I say "kiss", Tanner gives me a noselick. Frankie is not quite there yet. I even made Tanner a vest that says "I Kiss Tanner on the...then there's a set of red lips."


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

T.Dink loves to give kisses and I kiss her a lot. I let her lick my face.but keep my mouth closed although shes gotten me a few times. My hubby says I kiss T.Dink more then him, just like Frank and Lola's mom said. :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes... I do kiss them on the lips. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm too much of a germ freak too. bious gets kisses - just never on the mouth. But she doesn't lick me on the mouth either- so we're on the same page there.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I like to kiss Ollie on the top of his muzzle. He gets mad, but that's ok, lol. 

I trained him to "give kiss"--he gives this funny, fake kiss on the cheek. He looks like a seal when he does it, lol.

I wouldn't say I consciously kiss him on the doggie lips, but I probably have. 

YoYo LOVES to lick faces but, God love him, I get grossed out by it. He's got a big mouth and big, slobbery tongue, lol.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I kiss my squirts all over their head but I especially love to kiss at the top of the nose/between the eyes! 

Quincy is funny as he will start to kiss your face but his "Goal" is to work his way to get to my ears!...he LOVES to lick ears and does it to Naddie a few times a day and she just loves it! He'll go to her, flip her ear back and lick away! LOL I personally can't stand it LOL 

Naddie is a very very gentle kisser.... usually does it when we're laying on the bed and then she'll come to my face and she gives these gentle, slow little kisses..... just a few ... then she'll look at me with this darling expression. It's the sweetest thing!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

lex loves to kiss! but i never let him kiss near my mouth so he settles for my cheek, nose and chin lol. i usually kiss him back on his cheek or top of the head


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832353


> Actually its the nose...I like to kiss them on the nose[/B]


Me too. The nose is too irresistible to not kiss!

I do let Roxy kiss me on the lips, but not the other way around because of an incident where she shoved her tongue in my mouth. :yucky:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter likes to give me kisses when I get home from work. I don't encourage on the mouth kisses but he often likes to go for my lipgloss so he usually ends up licking my cheek or nose. Depending on how I am holding him he will kiss my neck. Hunter also loves to just give nose kisses where he puts his wet little nose against your cheek or nose but doesn't make it a full on kiss. He has also learned that giving kisses at night gets him a little extra belly rubbing, wrestling, or sometimes even a treat.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I kiss Haley on her forehead, nose and when she rolls over I cant resit sometimes kissing her little pink belly.
She is a licker....will lick my face, arms and legs. She loves it when I yawn because she will try to stick her tongue down my throat, LOL!! There has been a few times my nose has been forcefully cleaned when I was not paying attention with her long tongue. :shocked:
We could not believe how long her tongue was when we first got her....learned the hard way on that


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep guilty. He's a lovey boy and if I give him a kiss he gives me one right back. I love his puppy kisses. He knows the word, so I say "If you love your mother give her kisses!" and he does. I think it's adorable but others don't always share my view LOL. He loves my mom but she doesn't want him licking anywhere on her face at all, so I think it's sad when he tries to and she doesn't let him. It's how he shows his affection.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh you bet I do. Yep, all of them. I love it. My Henry would crack me up. He would kiss me on the lips so fast, that my upper lip
would flop up and down, it would make the funniest sound. My sister laughed, she said I looked like an idiot with my lip flopping around.

First thing, when I get home from work, I put Jops and Frankie on the couch, and those two girls licky, licky my mouth. Their two little
noses are cold, and touching my nose, while they lick. I just love it. Good Lord, I need to get a date, or a life ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I also let them lick my ice cream. Just doesn't bother me. Does some, but not me.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I always kiss Coconut on the mouth and nose. If your not fast enough she will lick her teeth. :biggrin: She is my child so I don't see anything wrong with kissing her.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832353


> Actually its the nose...I like to kiss them on the nose[/B]


Haha--same here. I tap the nose first because it's so darn wiggly cute and then I land a little _bisou_ on it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep! I let them kiss me and I kiss them.

Milo and Roxy are the best for kisses!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I kiss B&E on the head, nose, between the eyes, on their pink bellys etc. I try not to let them kiss me on the mouth per se but I can't say it hasn't happened LOL. Emma is known as the "kiss machine." That girl never runs out of kisses. :wub: She will actually make me feel bad if I dont' let her give me kisses. I look at the happy face and I have no choice but to let her smother me in her kisses!

Benny...he tends to save all his kisses for me. I love to kiss his big nose! Something about his nose....it's like a button :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just can't. I love Angel to pieces, but I've caught her eating poo too many times. Not only does she clean her privates, but keeps her bff Annie's parts clean too. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooo. I do kissie the top of her head, but no lips & I prefer that she doesn't lick me at all, although sometimes she sneaks a lick or two in.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone for weighing in!! Wow, I thought it would be more of an even split, but I guess I'm in the minority! It's almost 3 to 1 mouth kissers to non-mouth kissers! :w00t: 

Casanova and I are super kissy kissy :wub: :wub: , but I don't let him on my lips. He goes crazy kissing me all over my face (especially nose and chin), neck, hands, legs, toes, etc., but I thought very few people let their dogs on their lips! How wrong was I!! 

I kiss him on his forehead and face and sometimes tummy, but I won't kiss his nose or mouth. I licked his nose once as a joke and both of us were shocked and then it never happened again. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm still not sure I'm going to kiss him on the mouth, but I hope that doesn't make everyone think I love him any less.... :blush:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont really kiss kelsie on the mouth... thats very rare... I do kiss kodie on the mouth though.. (CLOSE mouth!) Kodie is the favorite as you can tell... I have a closer bond with him. :wub: I dont tongue my dogs though... both of my dogs try to lick my lips... but they try to lick everywhere on me.

fyi.. look at my siggy... see kodie's little lips in his pic.. hes my baby... sigh..


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Sep 22 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832628


> I dont really kiss kelsie on the mouth... thats very rare... I do kiss kodie on the mouth though.. (CLOSE mouth!) Kodie is the favorite as you can tell... I have a closer bond with him. :wub: I dont tongue my dogs though... both of my dogs try to lick my lips... but they try to lick everywhere on me.
> 
> fyi.. look at my siggy... see kodie's little lips in his pic.. hes my baby... sigh..[/B]


ohhh...stacey's playing favorites!!!! Didn't you know mommies aren't supposed to do that??? (hee hee) It's ok Kelsie, you can come live here with me (just don't tell Hunter your moving in!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If we're talking kisses......we're talkin' Abbey! She is the best kisser in the whole world...really! She won blue ribbons for her kisses :tender: She will kiss anyone on command, and it's hard t get her to stop. But when I kiss her, it's usually on the side of her muzzle - mostly because I'm trying to get the "last" kiss. Nope, she always has one more!!  


Archie - I give him kisses on the top of his head. He has such a precious head, I just can't resist cupping his head in my hands and kissing it every time I walk past him. :wub: EVERY time i walk by him....he's just irrestible. But it's a rare occassion when i get a kiss back....  

Ava baby loves me to hold her and kiss the side of her head. She actually holds very still and lets me kiss her like 50 times in a row. Once i start, it's hard to stop, but she loves it. 

Tink, he succombs to a kiss or two a day....he closes his eyes and bears it. I believe he secretly loves it. And If it means a good rub down, he's there.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 22 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832612


> I'm still not sure I'm going to kiss him on the mouth, but I hope that doesn't make everyone think I love him any less.... :blush:[/B]


No way! We all know you loves Casanova! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep ... Snowball and I share kisses. We rub noses together. We kiss each other's noses. And, we share lip kisses. Sometimes Snowball tries to French kiss ... but, I don't encourage it. LOL

I can ask Snowball to kiss me on the nose or mouth ... and, he does so accordingly. It is so cute. :wub: :wub: 

Now, if he is upset if I have to go out for a while ... then sometimes he won't kiss me. As his Poppi is holding him, I have asked Snowball for a kiss ... only to be rejected.  Snowball will actually turn his head way to the side, and at the same time, put his paw up to my lips ... so, that I can't kiss him! :HistericalSmiley: But, then when I come back home ... I get the biggest kisses ever. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And, when we go to sleep at night ... my hubby kisses me first and then Snowball is right there to kiss both his Mommi and his Poppi. :wub: :wub: Nothing like hubby kisses and puppy doggie kisses. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 21 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832324


> A friend recently told me that I am in the minority for not letting Casanova kiss me on the mouth. I'm just curious...how many of you kiss your baby on the mouth, vs. how many do not? Why, or why not?
> 
> Sorry if this is too risque :blush: I'm just so curious![/B]


I would not let any dog kiss me on the lips! Sanitary reasons.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci in Italian means kisses... We are a big kissing family...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto kisses on command too. Tuffy has to be in a kissing mood. If you are holding her and want to kiss her face, she turns her head away like a stuck up little miss priss. 

You have to be very careful yawning if Toto is nearby. He must think he is a lion tamer because he will try to stick his whole head in your mouth.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 23 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832872


> Toto kisses on command too. Tuffy has to be in a kissing mood. If you are holding her and want to kiss her face, she turns her head away like a stuck up little miss priss.
> 
> You have to be very careful yawning if Toto is nearby. He must think he is a lion tamer because he will try to stick his whole head in your mouth. [/B]


You can tell Coconut give Mama kisses and she will stop what she is doing to come kiss you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 22 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832699


> Tink, he succombs to a kiss or two a day....he closes his eyes and bears it. I believe he secretly loves it. And If it means a good rub down, he's there.[/B]


Tink, I do believe I am in love with you!!!! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, BUT only after a bath or when I wash their faces AND mouths  . Otherwise, it is on the head, face, bridge of nose, tummy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I kiss Sassy several times a day.....I have been doing this for over 6 yrs. and never gotten ill from her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course and if I'm lucky they never catch me with my mouth open! But the funniest thing is that Tessa (my rescued street urchin) turns her head and won't give me a kiss first thing in the morning - like she can't stand the morning breath or something! Cheesh - you'd think she wouldn't be quite so picky!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833013


> Yes I kiss Sassy several times a day.....I have been doing this for over 6 yrs. and never gotten ill from her.[/B]


LOL ~ Good point. I've been thru so many doggies, and kissies, thru the years (all lick my entire face, including lips)
and I'm still alive. :HistericalSmiley: 

Mine also kiss each other on the mouth. Jops, and Franks, will start kissing me, then turn their little heads towards each other,
and start kissing. I feel left out when they do this.

I like the kissies. Some of my friends don't. I would yell, "For God's sake, don't pick up Henry!! He will lick you to death".


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I kiss all of them every day on the mouth, the nose the belly. I can't imagine a day without kissing them.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 23 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833068


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833013





> Yes I kiss Sassy several times a day.....I have been doing this for over 6 yrs. and never gotten ill from her.[/B]


LOL ~ Good point. I've been thru so many doggies, and kissies, thru the years (all lick my entire face, including lips)
and I'm still alive. :HistericalSmiley: 

Mine also kiss each other on the mouth. Jops, and Franks, will start kissing me, then turn their little heads towards each other,
and start kissing. I feel left out when they do this.

I like the kissies. Some of my friends don't. I would yell, "For God's sake, don't pick up Henry!! He will lick you to death".
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good point, Pat! And Deb, you brighten my day every time I read one of your funny posts! :biggrin:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 22 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832612


> Thanks so much to everyone for weighing in!! Wow, I thought it would be more of an even split, but I guess I'm in the minority! It's almost 3 to 1 mouth kissers to non-mouth kissers! :w00t:
> 
> Casanova and I are super kissy kissy :wub: :wub: , but I don't let him on my lips. He goes crazy kissing me all over my face (especially nose and chin), neck, hands, legs, toes, etc., but I thought very few people let their dogs on their lips! How wrong was I!!
> 
> ...



Love him any less? Gee, I was thinking just the opposite!! First the new siggy that looks a bit fallic pointing at your precious boy and now you are considering something you haven't done before - kiss Casanova on the lips. :smrofl: (I hope you know I'm kidding!!! I'm NOT kidding, however, when I say your new siggy is ADORABLE! I love it!!!) 

I should add that we are among the "yes" group. DH gets tickled when one of the girls "nails" him while they are playing, and DH will yell to me, "She FRENCHED me!!" You'd think he'd learn to keep his mouth closed if one of the girls is withing striking distance.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy's not much of a face kisser. She likes hands, arms and feetsies. I'm happy with that as
she does have the occasional poo snack............ICK!!!! Not so much anymore, but she use to.

Toy will clean nostrils and french faster than the fastest frenchman. LOL!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 25 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833722


> Cosy's not much of a face kisser. She likes hands, arms and feetsies. I'm happy with that as
> she does have the occasional poo snack............ICK!!!! Not so much anymore, but she use to.
> 
> *Toy will clean nostrils and french faster than the fastest frenchman*. LOL![/B]



Bonnie and Toy have a lot in common, Brit!


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

I let them kiss my nose, hands, ears. I kiss their eyes and in between their eyes and nose and ears. I do not like kisses on the mouth...they are so clean but still... I like kisses on the nose! :wub: I do not let them kiss my foot even though they like to, I think they are too close to the ground...I don't want them to get their mouths dirty! My foot is clean, but I wouldn't kiss feet so I won't let them kiss them! I'm weird, I know.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

On the cheek is about as close as I like the puppy dog kissies! But my very weird ex DH not only likes lip licks from his schnauzer, but even allows it to drink out of his glass, bathes _naked _with it every week, and other icky things....man, that's just way too "out there" for me (and I am a dog lover...just not a dog LOVER, I guess...LOL!)


----------

